# Transfer Express Offers New Video On Saving Costs With Custom-Printed Transfer Sheets



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

In the latest educational video from Transfer Express, viewers learn how to save money and increase sales through the use of custom-printed ganged transfer sheets. This is a layout technique used to put multiple designs on one screen-printed transfer sheet. Transfer sheets are 11.25” x 14,” so you need to take size into consideration to ensure that combined designs do not exceed the size of the sheet. You also can add multiples of the same design to fill the sheet.

The video discusses different design sizes such as heart, cap, pocket, and shirt labels and how many of each type will fit. It also shows different combinations of transfer sizes and how it’s possible to decorate a complete coordinated outfit by combining different sizes on the same sheet. 

It also offers a variety of ways to use gang sheets for marketing and promotion. For example, taking extra designs and applying them to related products the customer will be interested in and giving them away as samples or using them in sales presentations. 

View the video and learn more at Save Screen Printing Costs with Custom Printed Transfer Sheets : Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

